# capacitor



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

i was looking around for another capacitor for my car, i have one now but i need a biger one to handle the new amp. I was thinking of the mobile authority brand ones, anyone have any experience with them?

thanks.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I have a strong feeling that your problem lies elsewhere, and another cap would just be an even bigger waste of money (the first cap being the original waste of money). What amps do you have? Do you have any problems now with dimming, voltage dropping, battery dying, etc?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Seems to me that you're either going to have to get a second battery, or a high powered alternator.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

caps dont just stop your battery from draining.. if your running bigger subs (and i say subS) then a cap will add more consistansy to the bass, mind you someting i have yet to put to action my self.


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

yah i understand all this and i dont have a problem yet that is. I have been working on the high output alternator and I will be getting one for the new system. I just wanted to know if mobile authority made a good cap or not, because i want to buy new ones for the new system and was thinking of goin with them. thanks.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Honestly I would wait and not get anything, caps are much more useless than people seem to think, almost entirely useless actually. Upgrade the big 3, get a better battery if you haven't yet, get a high output alternator, and your electrical system will be able to support nearly any system you could fit in your car without any cap at all. Don't waste your money, put it to good use elsewhere.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Upgrade the big 3, get a better battery if you haven't yet, get a high output alternator....Don't waste your money, put it to good use elsewhere.


I agree 100% The BIG 3 is the first and foremost electrical upgrade anyone should do.

Sidenote: What I did was just add 4 gauge wires to "supplement" the OEM Big 3, because I didnt want to replace them, just help them.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you shouldnt replace teh OEM wiring, its best to add to it


----------

